# Tips on how to go Ricky Bobby fast



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

I am by no means a speed demon, but I do hold an edge even when pointing downhill. I find that I am more stable that way. I'm still learning though and my original thought was "I keep an edge so that I am ready to transition to the other one when it's time to turn". And dang, 77 MPH is crazy fast!

I am very interested in what the more seasoned riders say about this.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Depends on the snow/surface conditions and the slope angles. Sometimes I flat base, sometimes I ride an edge. No matter Howard you try, flat. Base will be faster going straight down a hill but also have a lot less control, make damn sure if you are gonna flat base, you are good enough to compensate quickly for any mistake. 

On bad surface conditions, holding a hard edge cuts through the shit a lot better but the friction will slow your bit. Sure you can gain some speed on a good dynamic carved semicircle on hard packed surface but you lose that slight bit of time and mph by turning side to side.

I flat base a lot on beginner and intermediate terrain but on steeps I always keep control with and edge unless it's just great snow/fresh powder.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm no expert. But it seems that your ski tracs numbers are off.

4 runs total in 44 minutes = 11 minutes per run
2 k vert = 500 vert ft per run

even accounting for a very slow ass chair ride for 500 elevation...it seems very slow if ur hitting a topend of 77 mph yet avg of 13 mph.

but idk...

77 mph is definitely hauling ass and a couple of ski buds that have been each skiing for 45+ years top out straight bombing in a tuck at about 67 mph on long stiff racing skis on ice with dust ,,,so it just makes me think that your ski tracs is mis-calibrated or not quite working properly. My topend is 52 mph and I'm going edge to edge with an occasional flatbase so as to work the terrain I'm flying over.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

Its more like 4 runs in a period of about 20min based on the graph with time and elevation


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You gotta go to Keystone if you want to go fast. River Run gives you enough time for mach 11.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Mach 11 straight to death for quite a few gapers......


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

GPS tracking is notoriously inaccurate for top speeds


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

what app is that?


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> You gotta go to Keystone if you want to go fast. River Run gives you enough time for mach 11.


Everyone talks bad about River Run...I actually enjoy that run when doing night riding at Keystone. It is fun to come off the lip and then see if you are going to land on ice, packed powder or some awful combination of crap  Once I figure out what I'm dealing with, then I enjoy the rest of the run...people generally scrape the groomed stuff up into small mogul piles so it creates nice little jumps for some added fun!


----------



## ThisIsSnow (Dec 7, 2013)

77mph is weak, even if it were true.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

we have a run here called MoMentum, named for tommy moe, where he would train for olympic downhill. this is where the skiers go who are trying to win a pass for next year by getting the most vert, some guys just go top to bottom all damn day. this is where i go on icy/crappy days with my 181. i turn only to stay on the trail. edge _pressure_ and flat, only edging if i and about to die...no idea about mph numbers and all that, i feel i've won when i scare the shit out of myself (and live to type this)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

This is going at a pretty good speed...maybe range from mid 40's around traffic to mid 60's topend. Notice how the light goes flat in the shade...for me I can't see shit and go to the middle of the run praying there are no rollers to launch on. Looks like a fun speed run.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

thedru13 said:


> what app is that?


https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ski-tracks-gps-track-recorder/id365724094?mt=8

$.99 or a free version. Spend the buck.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank you... Is this better than Alpine Replay? 



Jason said:


> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ski-tracks-gps-track-recorder/id365724094?mt=8
> 
> $.99 or a free version. Spend the buck.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

thedru13 said:


> Thank you... Is this better than Alpine Replay?


I have both of my phone but usually use ski tracks. Not sure it's better but for some reason it's my default.


----------



## twowheeled (Jan 1, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> This is going at a pretty good speed...maybe range from mid 40's around traffic to mid 60's topend. Notice how the light goes flat in the shade...for me I can't see shit and go to the middle of the run praying there are no rollers to launch on. Looks like a fun speed run.


god I watched that and wanted to scream at the stupid skier at 0:20. What is with people who can't ski and cut all the way to the bitter edge of the run so you can't even get by them. I ate it big time when a boarder did this to me once. I only needed a couple of feet to get by but he wouldn't even leave me that.


----------



## NSXRguy (Jan 17, 2011)

That one trail looks FUN!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

77 mph seems damn fast.. I would question the accuracy. I have the burton app for my nokia phone (any Nokia lumia owners who don't have this are crazy) and the quickest I've recorded was barely north of 60 mph, and I was right on the edge of control. Albeit the run wasn't optimal for mega bombing but still I don't think I'd want to go a whole lot faster even under ideal conditions. 80 mph is like 130 km/h or so? That's pretty crazy, but hey who knows I'm no expert.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> This is going at a pretty good speed...maybe range from mid 40's around traffic to mid 60's topend. Notice how the light goes flat in the shade...for me I can't see shit and go to the middle of the run praying there are no rollers to launch on. Looks like a fun speed run.


not 60s, not steep, not fast. that is a video of cruising.


----------



## Todd2002 (Jan 22, 2013)

alpine replay seems accurate.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes. Sitting almost backseat a little on you heels is the proper way to hit terminal velocity. Go Devil at Keystone is the steepest longest groomed gem in the rockies for hitting terminal.


----------

